# recipe rut....looking for non-slow cooker ideas



## snickerd3 (Jan 27, 2017)

We have reached a recipe rut with dinner ideas.  Any non-slow cooker favorites out there


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 27, 2017)

Homemade flat-bread pizzas (with turkey pepperoni of course)! Just did this with MiniFox and he loved helping make them and then watch them cook in the oven (or toaster oven). :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 27, 2017)

Well shucks, I wrote out a nice long reply to this, but then the website went offline and my reply was lost... Oh well.

Here's the jist of what I wrote. These are all weekly go-to recipes for my boyfriend and myself.

Trader Joe's chili lime veggies burgers in whole wheat pita wraps with a sriracha mayo, tomato, avocado, red onion, greens (anything from microgreens to baby spinach will work), and a side of steamed veggies or a rice pilaf sort of thing.

Homemade pizza (we buy premade dough), like @knight1fox3 suggested! Use freshly sliced mozzarella. It's a game changer in gooey-ness of the mozzarella cheese!

Stir fried chicken/tofu and veggies (usually frozen veggies) over rice.

Veggie and protein pasta dish (using either ground beef or chicken sausage, usually).

An "everything but the kitchen sink" soup recipe involving broth, spices from my cabinet, tons of veggies that typically need to be used, protein (usually either ground turkey or chicken sausage), canned beans (any will work), and grated parmesan to serve. Serve with a side of a hearty, dippable bread. This is basically fully customizable to what you have and need to use up, and can freeze for future meals very well. It's also easy to make a large batch of to feed many mouths.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 27, 2017)

I am actually in the opposite situation, where I am looking for more slow cooker recipe ideas! Because I barely ever use it, but would like to employ it a little more.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 27, 2017)

leggo said:


> I am actually in the opposite situation, where I am looking for more slow cooker recipe ideas! Because I barely ever use it, but would like to employ it a little more.


Where did that slow-cooker thread disappear to?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 27, 2017)

[No message]


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 27, 2017)

one favorite of ours is when we make BBQ (smoke a pork loin or something similar) is well take the shredded pork and make pork tacos, just get some corn shells, some red onion, dice some jalapenos and some BBQ sauce, and they are delicious!  easy way to  get rid of some BBQ lefotvers!  I think know we smoke pork just for the "after tacos"!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 27, 2017)

Pickle those red onions as well!


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 27, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Where did that slow-cooker thread disappear to?




Thank ya both very much!


----------



## willsee (Jan 28, 2017)

Steak and brussel sprouts:

Grill steak.  Then for the sprouts

I cut off the stems and cut them in half. In a skillet I cooked uncured natural bacon. Took the bacon out, threw in the Brussel spouts and some olive oil. Tossed. Cover and put on medium heat (4) occasionally stirring. Took off heat once cooked and let them sit for a minute. Added in chopped bacon. Dinner served!

Egg roll in a bowl

Ground pork fried with green onions, ginger and garlic. Threw in coleslaw mix and coconut aminos at the end. 10 mins.

seared salmon, avocado bacon salad, and cilantro lime cauliflower rice

Salmon: heat skillet on high with a few tablespoons oil. When hot lay salmon down meat side down (I sprinkled thyme and sea salt on it prior). After 2 min flip, turn heat on low and cover. Cook until flaky usually 8-10 min.

Salad: package salad, cut avocado and cut bacon, sprinkled with red wine vinegar and olive oil

Cauliflower rice: riced cauliflower. Heat pan medium high heat with avocado oil. Throw cauliflower rice and turn down to medium. Squeeze some lime and throw in cilantro to taste. Added a little sea salt.

These are recipes my wife posted on facebook that we ate last week.  My wife follows Auto Immune Protocol so....it's really healthy stuff.


----------



## frazil (Jan 29, 2017)

What are coconut aminos?


----------



## willsee (Jan 29, 2017)

frazil said:


> What are coconut aminos?


We use it as a replacement for soy sauce.

https://www.amazon.com/Coconut-Secret-Organic-Soy-Free-Seasoning/dp/B003XB5LMU?th=1

Is the brand we buy.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 20, 2017)

anyone have a good sushi rice recipe?  tried one i found online last night and it was way too salty.  

Love and totally recommend the sushezi for easy at home making of sushi rolls.


----------



## Supe (Apr 20, 2017)

I've yet to make sushi rice I thought wasn't too salty or bland.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 20, 2017)

Do you think Darth Vader doesn't eat sushi because he's black?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 20, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> Love and totally recommend the sushezi for easy at home making of sushi rolls.


Only $12 on Amazon, not bad. Might have to give this a try.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 20, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Only $12 on Amazon, not bad. Might have to give this a try.


keep an eye on the price mr snick got it on amazon for $7.50


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 20, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> keep an eye on the price mr snick got it on amazon for $7.50


Ha ha...$4.50 isn't going to sway my decision one way or another. I think the up-charge is because it's part of a kit whereas I think you can just buy the sushezi on its own.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 20, 2017)

Da Kine Burgers, Cheeseburger tater tot casserole, Chicken and Dumplings, depends on if you are a seasonal cooker or not... it's been 85 degrees here lately so we aren't doing soups and stews but more salads, grilling and sandwich type meals right now.  Pork Ribs, chicken, steak, boston butt, ham, kabobs yada yada yada


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 23, 2018)

So just tested out the new Instant Pot. Beef stew was the meal of choice. All raw ingredients added and it only cooked for about 35 min. and came out looking like something in a cooking magazine. The beef was sooooo tender too. I'm impressed!

Here's the recipe I used: https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/best-instant-pot-recipes_us_5a5e6d79e4b096ecfca85dcf

https://pinchofyum.com/instant-pot-beef-stew


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 26, 2018)

Favorite "Buddha bowl" recipe:

*Ingredients* (for two servings):


Sweet potato (medium large), peeled and cut into matchsticks

Quinoa (I prefer tri-color, slightly less the 1/2 cup dry)

Dinosaur kale (1 head)

Green onions, thickly sliced on the slant

Avocado (1)

Microgreens

Edamame (1/2 cup, shelled)

Fresh Garlic, minced

Basil

Onion powder

Crushed red pepper flakes

Juice of (2) lemons

Tahini

Salt

Cook quinoa per package directions. When done, fluff and leave covered to keep warm.

While the quinoa is cooking, toss the sweet potato matchsticks in olive oil, basil, onion powder, and crushed red pepper flakes. Roast at 375 degrees for at least 25 minutes. Once they're in the oven, destem the kale and tear into pieces, mince the garlic, and saute the two in the pan until the kale wilts and lessens its fibrous texture.

While the kale and sweet potato are cooking, you can slice the green onion if you didn't do that at the start. Either way, make the sauce next. Combine the juice of the lemon and about (4) large spoonfuls of tahini in a bowl, put in maybe a tablespoon or two of water, and season with salt. Whisk together to incorporate the ingredients.

Slice or cube the avocado however you choose (I usually cut it into quarters, then thinly slice on the diagonal.

To plate, get out some deep bowls and put the quinoa and kale on the bottom (I do half and half). Layer the top with the sweet potatoe, edamame, green onions, microgreens, avocado, and cover in sauce.

*Time:* ~45 minutes if you're efficient!

It's so good and super tasty! Very filling also, thanks to the quinoa, avocado, and edamame.


----------



## csb (Feb 26, 2018)

^ I might shit my pants after that one.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 26, 2018)

^^ It may burn too.


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 26, 2018)

Umm why? It's pretty clean eating. Vegan too, but you'd never know. Full of flavor!

Do you have adverse reactions to any of the ingredients?


----------



## csb (Feb 26, 2018)

Quinoa and kale seem like a recipe for GI disaster.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 26, 2018)

csb said:


> Quinoa and kale seem like a recipe for GI disaster.


But disaster of what magnitude? Are we talking like Taco Bell type magnitude here? :dunno:


----------



## csb (Feb 26, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> But disaster of what magnitude? Are we talking like Taco Bell type magnitude here? :dunno:


----------



## leggo PE (Feb 26, 2018)

Huh, interesting. I definitely don't have any GI issues with either of those. I've maybe heard that about quinoa in some people. Easy! Substitute with long grain brown rice and plan that into your time.

As for kale? That's a new one for me!


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 26, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Favorite "Buddha bowl" recipe:
> 
> *Ingredients* (for two servings):
> 
> ...


you lost me at sweet potato


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 26, 2018)

We've been making these buffalo chicken sliders about every other week- good fill in meal

Throw some chicken breasts in a crock pot with some buffalo sauce and a TBS of brown sugar. - go to work

Get a bag of pre made cole slaw and mix with some blue cheese dressing - 

Toast you up some slider buns

Throw the chicken and slaw on the slider buns and eat---

Add a pickle if feeling crazy.....


----------



## Supe (Feb 27, 2018)

snickerd3 said:


> you lost me at sweet potato


Yessssss.

If you cut everything I despise out of that recipe, you're basically left with a recipe for scampi, minus the oil/butter.


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 27, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> So just tested out the new Instant Pot. Beef stew was the meal of choice. All raw ingredients added and it only cooked for about 35 min. and came out looking like something in a cooking magazine. The beef was sooooo tender too. I'm impressed!
> 
> Here's the recipe I used: https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/best-instant-pot-recipes_us_5a5e6d79e4b096ecfca85dcf
> 
> https://pinchofyum.com/instant-pot-beef-stew


you do realize that huffinton post is fake news?



leggo PE said:


> Umm why? It's pretty clean eating. Vegan too, but you'd never know. Full of flavor!


Is meat flavor one of those flavors?


----------



## csb (Feb 27, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Huh, interesting. I definitely don't have any GI issues with either of those. I've maybe heard that about quinoa in some people. Easy! Substitute with long grain brown rice and plan that into your time.
> 
> As for kale? That's a new one for me!


Kale and I rarely see eye to eye on what the rest of my day should look like, especially cooked kale. 

But I'm dragging down your recipe because of personal reasons, so I apologize.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 27, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> you do realize that huffinton post is fake news?


Ha! I did find it funny that was the source of the recipe. But perhaps they should just stick to cooking because the meal turned out great!  LOL


----------



## Supe (Feb 27, 2018)

csb said:


> Kale and I rarely see eye to eye on what the rest of my day should look like, especially cooked kale.
> 
> But I'm dragging down your recipe because of personal reasons, so I apologize.


Just remember.  Secret ingredient for kale is coconut oil, so its easier to scrape into the garbage.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 27, 2018)

especially dinosaur kale!


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 27, 2018)

Wife loves it when I make these chicken taquitos and it's really easy.  Technically it could still include a slow cooker because I use that to make the shredded chicken.  Back in the day when I was doing the protein thing, you could even mix everything up, throw it in a baking pan, throw some extra shredded cheese on top, call it a casserole and be Atkins friendly.


4 ounces cream cheese

1/3 cup green salsa

1 Tablespoon lime juice

1/2 teaspoon cumin

1 teaspoon chili powder

1/2 teaspoon onion powder

1/4 teaspoon garlic powder

1 teaspoon dried cilantro

2 Tablespoons sliced green onions

2 cups shredded, cooked chicken

1 cup grated Pepper Jack cheese

About 20 (6 inch) flour tortillas

Salt

Cooking spray


Heat oven to 425 degrees. Line a baking sheet with foil and lightly coat with cooking spray.

Heat cream cheese in the microwave for about 20-30 seconds so it's soft and easy to stir. Add green salsa, lime juice, cumin, chili powder, onion powder and garlic powder. Stir to combine and then add cilantro and green onions. Add chicken and Pepperjack cheese and combine well.

Place 2-3 Tablespoons of chicken mixture on the lower third of a tortilla, keeping it about 1/2 inch from the edges and roll it up as tight as you can. Place seam side down on the baking sheet.

Lay all of the filled taquitos on the baking sheet and make sure they are not touching each other. Spray the tops lightly with cooking spray and sprinkle some salt on top.

Place pan in oven and bake for 15-20 minutes or until crisp and the ends start to get golden brown.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 27, 2018)

There's a place here called Chuey's that has a creamy jalapeno dip that's really good and not too spicy.  Also easy and the wife usually makes some to go along with the taquitos.


¾ cup Sour Cream

¾ cup Mayonnaise

1 packet (1 oz) Dry Ranch Dip

¼ teaspoon Garlic Salt

½ cup Cilantro

¾ cup Pickled Jalapenos, plus juice from jar (may add up to 1 cup depending on heat preference)

½ cup Buttermilk

2 Tomatillos (optional)


In medium mixing bowl, stir together sour cream, mayonnaise, ranch dip packet, and garlic salt.

In blender or food processor, puree cilantro and pickled jalapenos with a little juice. (If using tomatillos, blend with jalapenos and cilantro).

Add cilantro jalapeno puree to mayo mixture.

Stir in buttermilk until you reach desired consistency.

Refrigerate until ready to serve.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 27, 2018)

jeb6294 said:


> There's a place here called Chuey's that has a creamy jalapeno dip that's really good and not too spicy.  Also easy and the wife usually makes some to go along with the taquitos.
> 
> 
> ¾ cup Sour Cream
> ...


this sounds yummy but I can't eat 4 of the ingredients due to the lactose content.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 27, 2018)

snickerd3 said:


> this sounds yummy but I can't eat 4 of the ingredients due to the lactose content.


Easy. Substitutes can be made for those items (I have a friend who has made this kind of dip before who is L.I.). :thumbs:


----------



## Supe (Feb 27, 2018)

I see three lactose ingredients, but am struggling to find #4?


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 27, 2018)

Supe said:


> I see three lactose ingredients, but am struggling to find #4?


ranch dip has powdered milk in it


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 27, 2018)

snickerd3 said:


> ranch dip has powdered milk in it


at least used to...


----------



## Supe (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## leggo PE (Feb 27, 2018)

Wow! I didn't expect such a strong backlash. Sorry all! Feel free NOT to make the recipe I posted above. Haha!


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 1, 2018)

snickerd3 said:


> We have reached a recipe rut with dinner ideas.  Any non-slow cooker favorites out there


Dinner, eh?  Try this one.  

Prep Time:


2 minutes

Ingredients:


3 slices of bread (honey wheat, white, 9-grain, etc...  Your choice!)

Peanut butter or almond butter (choices!)

Jelly / Jam / Preserves (grape, strawberry, blackberry, etc...  Again, your choice!)

Directions:


Apply peanut butter to one side of one piece of bread and spread evenly.

Apply jelly to one side of a different piece of bread and spread evenly.

On third piece of bread, apply jelly to one side, spread evenly, and place jelly side down on the peanut butter side of the bread slice in step 1.  Make sure the edges are even all the way around.

On the "clean" face of the third piece of bread, apply peanut butter to one side and spread evenly.

Place the jellied slice of bread from step 2, jelly side down, on top of the newly peanut buttered piece from step 4.  Make sure the edges are even all the way around.

Consume with delight.

Try this recipe with the different suggestions of bread, nut butter, and jelly.  Invite your friends over for sandwich making parties!  Make several, cut into triangles, and serve on a tray at your next corporate potluck!  What variations can you provide to an all-time classic?  Share with your social networks on Twit, Faceplace, and Instacrap today!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 1, 2018)

pb&amp;j on anything other than white bread is just nasty...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 1, 2018)

snickerd3 said:


> pb&amp;j is just nasty...


Fixt. :thumbs:


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 1, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Fixt. :thumbs:


I'll never trust the guy who loves turkey bacon when it comes to food preferences.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 1, 2018)

Ble_PE said:


> I'll never trust the guy who loves turkey bacon when it comes to food preferences.


----------



## csb (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm a little embarrassed to admit that I had to reread that recipe a few times. My PB&amp;J is merely two slices of wheat bread and I was so confused on the third slice.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 1, 2018)

csb said:


> I'm a little embarrassed to admit that I had to reread that recipe a few times. My PB&amp;J is merely two slices of wheat bread and I was so confused on the third slice.


I didn't catch the 3 slices of bread.  so is this a P&amp;J club?


----------



## Supe (Mar 1, 2018)

Bread, PB, J, Bread, J, PB, Bread.

I'd go a step further, although spreading would be tricky:

Bread, PB, J, PB, Bread, PB, J, PB, Bread.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 1, 2018)

So if this is the fabled PD&amp;J Club sandwich, shouldn't there be a toothpick in it as well?


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 1, 2018)

I consider it to be the Big Mac of PB&amp;J.  I create the masterpiece at work when I'm extra super hungry or when I am having a good day and I want to treat myself.


----------



## Supe (Mar 1, 2018)

How do you feel about PB&amp;J uncrustables?


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 1, 2018)

That's akin to asking a drinker what their thoughts are to the pre-mixed bottles of margaritas.  How about maybe pre-mixed gin &amp; tonics... or black and tans... or cement mixers...


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 1, 2018)

snickerd3 said:


> pb&amp;j on anything other than white bread is just nasty...


I always grew up eating my PB&amp;J's on whole wheat bread. They were good. For me, it more depended on the type of jam used (all strawberry jam right here, none of that grape jelly stuff).


----------



## csb (Mar 1, 2018)

Grape jelly is from the devil.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 1, 2018)

pfft---bitches...

we finally mastered fish tacos at the house.. took a few tries but they are solid! all I remember is we use Tilapia and this sauce from Sweet Baby Rays - if I remember ill post the recipe.. a little work but defin worth it...


----------



## csb (Mar 1, 2018)

You don't just coat it in the fish fry crumbs from Zataran's and huck 'em in the Fry Daddy?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 1, 2018)

no we were trying to reproduce the ones from Rock Bottom Brewery

although I do have strong feelings toward fried fish   + hush puppies


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 1, 2018)

I miss real hush puppies...


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 1, 2018)

we caught a _mess of crappie_ in the pond near the house two years ago and made some, last time we have had them too....


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 1, 2018)

My buddy owns a fried fish restaurant, and he makes some killer hushpuppies.  He also breads and deep fries banana peppers which are probably the best thing ever.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 2, 2018)

Could go for a fried fish basket right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## csb (Mar 2, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> Could go for a fried fish basket right now


Um...it's Lent. Literally everywhere has a fried fish basket on the menu. Even our local Philly cheesesteak place serves tuna on Fridays.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 2, 2018)

csb said:


> Um...it's Lent. Literally everywhere has a fried fish basket on the menu. Even our local Philly cheesesteak place serves tuna on Fridays.


So what kind of fish will you be having then? :dunno:


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 2, 2018)

People here also have biscuits and gravy on the menu too but that has been determined to be a lie


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 2, 2018)

Basically looking for this


----------



## csb (Mar 2, 2018)

Do you eat it with the tongs?


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 2, 2018)

Now you got me wanting some Calabash seafood @Road Guy! I need to head down to the beach soon...


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 2, 2018)

tongs are for when you have  company, otherwise its all hands and elbows.. wait for the tongs and you might not get any


----------



## Supe (Mar 5, 2018)

wilheldp_PE said:


> He also breads and deep fries banana peppers which are probably the best thing ever.


----------



## leggo PE (May 9, 2018)

I've bitten the bullet... Amazon is having a sale on 6 quart Instant Pots ($100 vs. $150) right now, so I decided now was as good a time as ever!


----------



## kevo_55 (May 9, 2018)

^^ With or without bluetooth?

We have both a rice cooker &amp; an electronic pressure cooker. If either one of those were to just die, I'm sure we would buy an Instant Pot as well.


----------



## leggo PE (May 9, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> ^^ With or without bluetooth?
> 
> We have both a rice cooker &amp; an electronic pressure cooker. If either one of those were to just die, I'm sure we would buy an Instant Pot as well.


Uhh, they come with Bluetooth? Why the heck do they need Bluetooth?

The one I ordered appears to be without Bluetooth.

But seriously, why does it need Bluetooth?


----------



## MA_PE (May 9, 2018)

Butter on a pop tart


----------



## Supe (May 9, 2018)

I might have to buy one (instant pot).  My grandmother used to make a beef bone soup that my oldest sister and I literally used to fight over.  We don't have the recipe, but I'm willing to experiment to try and come close.  She definitely did it in an old pressure pot on the stove.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 9, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Uhh, they come with Bluetooth? Why the heck do they need Bluetooth?
> 
> The one I ordered appears to be without Bluetooth.
> 
> But seriously, why does it need Bluetooth?


So you can track your cooking progress in the comfort of the other room!

I think it's kinda funny that they have BT as well. LOL.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 9, 2018)

snickerd3 said:


> We have reached a recipe rut with dinner ideas.  Any non-slow cooker favorites out there


I've been going to town making cast-iron pan pizzas. I make a quick and dirty no-yeast dough (I use 1 tsp baking soda), let it rest in the fridge for a couple hours (ideally overnight, but not required). The cast-iron makes an amazingly crispy crust. *drools*


----------



## Supe (May 9, 2018)

Easy Korean ground beef:

-Cook your beef and drain grease

-In separate bowl, mix green onions, red pepper flakes, 6 cloves garlic, 1/2 cup brown sugar, 2 cups soy sauce, 2 tbsp. sesame oil. 

-Combine and let the sauce reduce and thicken.  Adjust brown sugar as necessary.  Serve over rice.  I like to add snow peas to mine.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 9, 2018)

A little late, but over the winter I made a ton of congee. Unbelievably cheap to make and easy to mix up toppings.


----------



## leggo PE (May 9, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> So you can track your cooking progress in the comfort of the other room!
> 
> I think it's kinda funny that they have BT as well. LOL.


Haha, I guess that makes sense for people who live in a home that bigger than three rooms plus a bathroom, and more than 850 sq ft!


----------



## MA_PE (May 9, 2018)

kevo_55 said:


> So you can track your cooking progress in the comfort of the other room!
> 
> I think it's kinda funny that they have BT as well. LOL.


I had to see it for myself.

https://instantpot.com/portfolio-item/smart-bluetooth/


----------



## leggo PE (May 9, 2018)

This is the deal I participated in:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06Y1MP2PY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s01?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 9, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> This is the deal I participated in:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06Y1MP2PY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s01?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1


That thing has more computing power than the Apollo spacecraft!


----------



## kevo_55 (May 9, 2018)

Whoa! I guess they all come with an Alexa skill now!


----------



## leggo PE (May 9, 2018)

You can make CAKES in it??


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 9, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> You can make CAKES in it??


This. This is how we're gonna beat ISIS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 9, 2018)

Actually the yogurt feature is kinda neat!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 9, 2018)

But can it brew beer?


----------



## leggo PE (May 9, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> Actually the yogurt feature is kinda neat!


Agreed! I've never made my own yogurt, but eat Greek yogurt regularly.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 9, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Agreed! I've never made my own yogurt, but eat Greek yogurt regularly.


This. Having come of age in Davis, I don't think I've started a day *without* yogurt and granola in almost two decades!


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 9, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Uhh, they come with Bluetooth? Why the heck do they need Bluetooth?
> 
> The one I ordered appears to be without Bluetooth.
> 
> But seriously, why does it need Bluetooth?


Of course! This KFoxPC approved! Which one do you think I purchased? 



kevo_55 said:


> So you can track your cooking progress in the comfort of the other room!
> 
> I think it's kinda funny that they have BT as well. LOL.


Or from work given the correct application of adapters that connect to net. And no, I'm not worried about someone hacking my Instant Pot. 



MA_PE said:


> I had to see it for myself.
> 
> https://instantpot.com/portfolio-item/smart-bluetooth/


C'mon MA, everything has BT now. Even my electronic cat feeder!  



leggo PE said:


> You can make CAKES in it??


And Yogurt! And so much more. I have quite a few saved recipes for it already too that I could share.


----------



## leggo PE (May 9, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> I have quite a few saved recipes for it already too that I could share.


Please do!

A food blogger I've been following for years also got one some time a year or two ago, so I'm finally going to check out her instant pot recipes that I mainly ignored before.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (May 9, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> instant pot recipes


"Instant pot recipes," means different things in California now. :rotflmao: :rotflmao: :rotflmao:


----------



## leggo PE (May 9, 2018)

Be careful with those measurements!


----------



## envirotex (Jul 18, 2018)

Going to go get some fresh figs this evening for this one...

https://www.cookinglight.com/recipes/fig-and-greens-salad

Subbing grilled chicken for the garbanzos.


----------



## Supe (Jul 19, 2018)

Going to see a nutritionist on Friday, so I'll probably be revisiting this thread sooner than later!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 19, 2018)

Just remember that butter makes everything taste better.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 19, 2018)

We cooked steaks in a cast iron skillet with butter two nights ago.  It was magical.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 19, 2018)

so this is a crock pot meal, but we started putting a couple of chicken breasts in a crock pot with some diced tomatoes and then make shredded fajitas out of them, saves a ton of time, just have to steam the peppers and onions and viola! - pretty tasty as well, we also started using corn tortillas for fajitas and they are pretty F'n awesome (but not as awesome as butter and steak)


----------



## envirotex (Jul 19, 2018)

Master slacker said:


> We cooked steaks in a cast iron skillet with butter two nights ago.  It was magical.


Been wanting to try...What cut of meat, and did you finish them in the oven?


----------



## Supe (Jul 19, 2018)

I had posted up on FB the other night, but worthy of mentioning here:  Flank steak, marinated in honey, soy sauce, garlic, sesame oil (about a TBSP), ginger, hot peppers, and balsamic vinegar (just a splash).  About 5 minutes per side on a really hot grill (550-600F).  It was probably the best flank steak I've ever had, and was cooked magazine-perfect.  Junior couldn't stop eating it, and Mrs. Supe didn't even bother to stop and get a fork and knife.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 19, 2018)

envirotex said:


> Been wanting to try...What cut of meat, and did you finish them in the oven?


I wish I could tell you the cut.  Mini MS1 talked to the butcher and he brought out some nice cuts after told how they were going to be cooked.  Mini MS1 doesn't retain important information like meat type quite yet.  And no, we didn't finish in the oven.  6 minutes (?) per side on medium-high heat.  I think that's how we cooked it.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 19, 2018)

I had this revelation at lunch the other day, so many food places are just so average, overpriced plate of shit, but yet some dude in a taco truck that parks outside my work some random day of the week can make some of the best BBQ Taco's Ive ever had in a paper bag for $7 bucks?


----------



## csb (Jul 23, 2018)

Overhead


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 23, 2018)

envirotex said:


> Been wanting to try...What cut of meat, and did you finish them in the oven?






Master slacker said:


> I wish I could tell you the cut.  Mini MS1 talked to the butcher and he brought out some nice cuts after told how they were going to be cooked.  Mini MS1 doesn't retain important information like meat type quite yet.  And no, we didn't finish in the oven.  6 minutes (?) per side on medium-high heat.  I think that's how we cooked it.


Update!  We were at the store and the butcher saw us and tracked us down.  He asked the boys how the steaks were and _almost_ remembered their names.  I asked him the cut and he remembered... sirloin!  om nom nom!


----------

